# William McBride's Symphony Number One, Second Movement.



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I am happy to share this.

http://www.classicalconnect.com/music/5429


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all,

My name is William McBride. Music is something which all people enjoy, it is like a great book, since great books are memorable, which is why most people enjoy music. I strive to write memorable music. When I was young I lived in Hawaii and heard a song called "I Love Life." I listened to classical music then too and remember enjoying it much on my family's bulky Sharp television and stereo record player.

I am thirty-six years old and I am writing Symphonies now. I hope to have the blessing of more life to write, and since I borrow my motto from Sir John Falstaff's "Give me Life!" (from Shakespeare's Henry IV, part one), I seek even more life in music to share my melodies.

At this site I am including a Symphony Number One, which was made using computer software. The piece is in four movements and can be found here at:

http://www.classicalconnect.com/music/5430

Feel free to drop me a note if you have any questions or comments. I always love to hear from listeners, as they are my guides.

I am happy to share my music.

Willaim Godfrey McBride III.
.


----------

